# Checking in...How is everyone?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just wanted to check in with each of you, to see how you're each doing! I know most of us have been in pretty bad flares for a while now, anybody feeling any better?I'm feeling a little better. Have cut out some stressful activities, which has helped some, and a new supplement I started a little over 2 months ago has my viral levels down to lower than they've ever been. That doesn't really make me feel any better physically, but it sounds good. LOLOver all, I'm feeling a little better. Anybody else? Anyone need a good vent?


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm doing well actually. My pain level has been much lower. And I've finally settled into my medication and am not sleeping as much. But I could still use a little more energy. Been taking good care of myself.. taking lots of baths, stretching, walking when I can, and last night I got my boyfriend to rub my back for me... It was very nice although when I get my back rubbed I often end up finding out how bad of shape my back really is in. And he kept me up with his snoring all night too! Er. haha. I had a nasty cold all week, but it's finally gone. So, it's been ups and downs for me, but the day to day achey pain has definitely gotten better.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

You know, I think I have finally decided to see if I can squeeze in 1 massage every month. It gets costly to do frequently, but I think it would be a good thing to try. You reminded me of that just now!Good for you on taking care of yourself! You keep that up! Even if taking good care of ourselves doesn't make us feel better physically, it sure helps emotionally.Glad to hear you're still riding the roller coaster!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm about the same. We've had another cold spell with very strong winds and it is making me ache all over again. Grrrrrr. I am soooo looking forward to warmer weather. Cold, damp weather is horrid for Fibro. Where's my little grass shanty on that warm, tropical island??!







Still having a ton of migraines. Saw the Doc this a.m. and he suggested trying Zanaflex at night for an anti-spasmotic. I am to call him in two weeks. If nothing changes, he want me to consider trying Cymbalta to see if a low dose will help block some of the pain receptors. I've tried so many different ones through the years and I am very leary to try another one. Amitriptylene ate up my stomach and caused ulcers and Esophageal erosion.







Some of the other ones did nothing to relieve pain or stop the migraines.I've also tried Topamax, an anti-seizure med. It's suppose to work wonders for some people suffering from migraines, but it didn't do anything for me except make me so tired I could barely function.Fibro is the pits.







I hope everyone else is doing better than I am!


----------



## 23034 (Apr 1, 2005)

I am New on these boards. a friend told me about it....I have Fibro and man it hurts! Doc gave me amitriptylin to take at night as I have problems sleeping at night.. but it takes me a while to fall asleeep so then I sleep in way to long in the morning! I have low back pain that is not fun....... and left side belly button pain... Oh wellllllll anyways I don't feel so good.


----------



## 14141 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello to all,I know this is a week late, but havent been on the forum for a while, been really busy, which hasnt been good for my health!Am so very tired; my sleeping which is never good, is worse and feel fatigued. Have had terribly restless, painful legs and sinus headaches.I moved some furniture Tuesday and now my right shoulder and back is giving my heaps of pain - I suffer from soft tissue damage as it is and this has exasperated it, will have to go and see my osteo again soon I think.Am hoping that I will start to feel better soon - Need some energy!!!


----------

